# Cleansing Diet Anyone?



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I'vw quit eating , at least for today. Does anyone know of a good cleansing diet?


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

The only one I can think of is the Master Cleanser Diet, organic lemon juice, maple syrup and cayenne pepper (lemonade). There is a small book on this diet in most health food stores. By the way, how's the dexloxiglumide? Good luck.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Yuck, that sound nasty! But then again lately I'd be willing to try anything to relieve the pain from spasms. I'm in the fianl phase of the Dexloxiglumide study which means I'm without it for 1 whole month. It really worked after the initial first 2 weeks then after 2 months its effect seemed to fade, mush the same as Zelmac. Now however I think it was working alot better than I thought! They will give me a 6 month supply on the 30th of April and I'll let you know then my level of relief. Thanks for the answers on the cleansing diet.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Sorry about the spelling errors, I didn't really mean mush


----------

